# Hating the new iPhone 4S and iOS5



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

My battery life is brutal.. i loose 3% per min when surfing in 3G and the iPhone heats up to the point i can roast on it..
the have disabled abled so many features of iOS5 in hopes to help battery life but what is the point. Also 3G speeds are less than 1 MB/s - or if I am lucky to even have 2G most of the time I only see rogers..

I have phone and complained - they sent a new sim and same thing..
ug..
please post your issues i want to see want is else happening..
left my iPhone in my desk for2 hours came back 3% battery.. 
this is insane
I have restored it from scratch too


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

iOS5 running on iPhone 4. Nothing wrong.

Probably the phone itself. Might be a dud.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Actually I've noticed the phone heating up far more since iOS5. I noticed it after having a long conversation, I was thinking perhaps it was all the "hot air"...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a dud seems to be a wide spread issue with apple and the ios5 and iPhone 4S
very upsetting - down to 89 percent in less than 20 mins from 100%


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

A new SIM? Lol.. Yeah that's gonna fix it.. F'n phone companies


----------



## Hamiltonian (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you call Apple tech support or visit an Apple Store? You clearly need to exchange it as your unit is defective. Otherwise I'd bet iOS 5.0.1 when it comes out (who knows when) will solve your problem. New major releases often cause some major battery issues for a minority of users and the first updates have fixed the problem for most.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

It's possible it is an app problem. I got a Marantz network receiver and installed the "Wizz" app (still can't believe the name) for remote control via the network connection. It would suck the battery dry in a few hours--even if I just opened it once and then used the Home button to go run something else. After a couple of updates, it seems to have minimal impact on the battery now.

Try restarting the phone and then stick to Apple's apps only. If the battery holds up, you'll then just have to figure which app is causing the problem!

Craig


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

There are definitely problems with some apps and iOS 5. Watched my iPhone 4 drop 4% battery today in 5 minutes. Didn't have much running at the time either (had manually quit a whole slew of stuff). I would chalk at least some of it up to iOS 5 bugs at the very least.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Apple pref's in iOS 5 aren't the best,
Location services for instance are a lot of pref's to tweak, Turning them on or off,
Especially if you have over 100 of them like I do.

Having everything on will drain your battery fast.

Go through your settings and try to set it up to a bare minimum,
There is a lot more to do in there compared to iOS 4

I have a bare minimum of data going to iCloud for backup.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Put in a new sim. Turned off half the phone features that apple tooted as a benefit - sounds pretty bad that apple let it get to market. 
Still draining. 
I pray for 5.0.1 soon as google is full of people and issues with draining. 
Not happy.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Some people just enjoy complaining. Giving them practical, workable, sound advice like "have a genius look at that" or "call Apple" only interferes with their complaining. Don't bother.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Does your iPhone chime when you plug it into your computer for charging?
If it doesn't then try turning off iTunes Wi-Fi Sync (If you have it on) and then try a reboot,
Reboot the computer with the iPhone disconnected, Then connect the iPhone and make sure the iPhone chimes.

This is something that I noticed that wouldn't let me charge my iPhone properly,
I'm not sure if it's the iTunes Wi-Fi sync app turned off or the reboot that fixes the problem.
I'm pretty sure it's the reboot that fixes the problem though.

I think an update from Apple will probably fix this problem.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

chas_m said:


> Some people just enjoy complaining. Giving them practical, workable, sound advice like "have a genius look at that" or "call Apple" only interferes with their complaining. Don't bother.


+1, my thought exactly!


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Seems ok so far*

Well, my experience so far seems ok. I've got just about everything on including Sirii and I'm using the phone for many different things and so far....knock wood....I've not seen battery life much different than my iPhone 4. Now that I've jinxed myself, we'll see what happens in the coming days 

There probably are issues no doubt....hopefully an update will help. 

Jason


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I had my iPhone 4 plugged in overnight and when I looked at it this morning it was only
charged to 62% from the depleted amount of 40%, So there is something wrong with this iOS.

I also noticed it wouldn't chime when I unplugged it and then replugged it back in,
That's when I tried turning off iTunes Wi-Fi sync, Pressing apply in iTunes, Ejecting and rebooting the computer.

The reboot has made the iPhone charge to 100% within the last hour or so.
So there is something wrong in the iOS 5 because now my iPhone will chime when connected.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I would go see a store but they were closed and then I spend an hour on hold and got no where with apple they never picked up.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Lawrence said:


> I had my iPhone 4 plugged in overnight and when I looked at it this morning it was only
> charged to 62% from the depleted amount of 40%, So there is something wrong with this iOS.
> 
> I also noticed it wouldn't chime when I unplugged it and then replugged it back in,
> ...


Are you plugging the phone into the computer to charge? That's what it sounds like to me but I just wanted to make sure.... If so, why do you even use wifi sync if you are physically still connecting your iphone to your computer? It's way faster to sync through the cable than wifi. Wifi sync is for people that never want to plug their iOS device into the pc. They just charge the device with a wall adapter or charging dock.

I haven't really noticed the chime issue or not with my iPad but I'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> I would go see a store but they were closed and then I spend an hour on hold and got no where with apple they never picked up.


You can request a call back from support. That way you don't have to wait on hold. I've used it myself and it was great. Got a live person within 10 minutes of requesting the call. I can't remember exactly where it is on the Apple website. Somewhere under support. I suspect you can find it fairly easily. 

Hope you get a fix. I know it can be annoying. Had lot's of battery issues with my 3GS that was eventually replaced. 

Jason


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahh the joys of bleeding edge. Brand new phone, brand new OS. It says something that people complain so bitterly now when this combination of brand new and bleeding edge stuff doesn't work 100% as advertised.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

jhuynh said:


> Are you plugging the phone into the computer to charge? That's what it sounds like to me but I just wanted to make sure.... If so, why do you even use wifi sync if you are physically still connecting your iphone to your computer? It's way faster to sync through the cable than wifi. Wifi sync is for people that never want to plug their iOS device into the pc. They just charge the device with a wall adapter or charging dock.
> 
> I haven't really noticed the chime issue or not with my iPad but I'll see what happens tonight.


Didn't everybody turn everything on when they first got the new iOS?
I know I did, Whether I needed it or not wasn't immediately relevant.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

iPhone 4 with iOS 5.

No issues. My battery life was never that great to begin with, but is still manageable.

Speed is still the same.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Um, folks, before you start making remarks that really don't help the OP, perhaps you _might_ want to check to see if battery life with iOS5 is a common complaint, even if you yourself aren't seeing the issue. I don't even HAVE an iPhone, but I took a few minutes to look and voila:

https://discussions.apple.com/message/16353484#16353484

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3382885

There seem to be a number of solutions, depending on the user. (I'll leave you to read the entire 12 pages on those two threads!)

More here:

iOS 5 Battery Life Worse? Fix Draining Battery Problems with these Tips

Poll: How’s your battery life with iOS 5? | TiPb

Hope some of that helps, macintosh doctor.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Paddy said:


> Um, folks, before you start making remarks that really don't help the OP, perhaps you _might_ want to check to see if battery life with iOS5 is a common complaint, even if you yourself aren't seeing the issue. I don't even HAVE an iPhone, but I took a few minutes to look and voila:
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/16353484#16353484
> 
> ...


That's a good read, Thanks.
Very enlightening.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got back from having my meeting an Einstein - told him the issues, said I can not find anything wrong with your iPhone after testing it.. LOL - i said I guess surfing 680 news and loosing 12% battery in front of you is normal than?
he said lets turn off and few things.. I replied oh mean the 200 news features iOS5, i have already done that..
can you explain why my iPhone is cooking in your hands?

he remained silent and said it your iPhone is defective.. - i told him my wife's phone does the same.. I mentioned the forums are a blaze with issues.. he said those are haters.. OMG
at that point I told him this is why i no longer buy domestic - because there is never anything wrong with it.. 
Now I support the foreign - German cars and appliances.
Long story short - he pulled out a service replacement.. I asked why? if there is nothing wrong with my iPhone?
I refused and said I paid $850 dollars each for the phones and i do not want a service replacement - I want over the counter exchange.
there was no stock.. so I left with my perfectly fine phone after speaking to the Einstein. ( i did mention I will have to become Steve Mann - the cyborg - with a honda generator attached to me so i can survive a 2 hour meeting with my iPhone.. )

I will keep the iPhone and knowing that this is a global issue - there will be a firmware for this soon I hope ... but i am not going to take a service item for a new phone..

went to a meeting today.. after - 3 hours my phone went down to 60% from 100% - yup nothing wrong with them..
Man, apple has become the new General Motors.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> Just got back from having my meeting an Einstein - told him the issues, said I can not find anything wrong with your iPhone after testing it.. LOL - i said I guess surfing 680 news and loosing 12% battery in front of you is normal than?
> he said lets turn off and few things.. I replied oh mean the 200 news features iOS5, i have already done that..
> can you explain why my iPhone is cooking in your hands?
> 
> ...


I know it's a long read, But this solution from the Apple forums might be the one that solves the problems:
https://discussions.apple.com/message/16462452#16462452

How to put the iPhone into recovery mode


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> I know it's a long read, But this solution from the Apple forums might be the one that solves the problems:
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/16462452#16462452
> 
> How to put the iPhone into recovery mode


yes I read all nine pages.. and I have already done a restore from scratch not going to live through that again. - but he never mentions if he uses iCloud or Exchange like i do .. this point i have only turned on calendars and contacts in both and mail and calendar in exchange only.
whats the point of a phone with if I can not do what I have been doing before in 4.3.5 normally.. LOL
i think after reading those nine pages. it has to be an Exchange issue and iCloud..
Apple better come out with an 5.01 fast or lots of pissed people out there.
I did do a wipe of the iCloud and exchange and hard reset and hoping for a miracle?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> yes I read all nine pages.. and I have already done a restore from scratch not going to live through that again. - but he never mentions if he uses iCloud or Exchange like i do .. this point i have only turned on calendars and contacts in both and mail and calendar in exchange only.
> whats the point of a phone with if I can not do what I have been doing before in 4.3.5 normally.. LOL
> i think after reading those nine pages. it has to be an Exchange issue and iCloud..
> Apple better come out with an 5.01 fast or lots of pissed people out there.


You use Exchange? Why didn't you say so?
Turn it off now and deep six it.

I had Exchange but it drained my battery big time until I turned it off.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

My battery life is great on the 4S. I do notice that when doing browsing on 3G or even Wifi it tends to drain a bit faster, but it's also about twice as fast. What can you expect  I used to come home after a days work and the battery on the iPhone 4 would be around 70% - 75%. Now with the 4S it's around 60% - 65%. That's not THAT bad. I love it. Sucks that some people are getting horrible battery life.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> You use Exchange? Why didn't you say so?
> Turn it off now and deep six it.
> 
> I had Exchange but it drained my battery big time until I turned it off.


Can't not an option. I work for a living need the sync of
Emails and sync of icals. It seems odd I have to give up 
Things that worked before. Not to mention
When surfing in 3G it heats up and drains as well. 
If this is the case Apple just kissed enterprise good bye !
iPhone just became an expensive toy.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

I upgraded from a 3G to 4S (with iOS5) last week so obviously my battery life is going to look better However I started today at 100% and 12 hours later (about 5 minutes on the phone and a bit of surfing and emails) I'm sitting at 66%. No heat issues, and I've made a point of closing programs I'm not using. Oh, and this was with Bluetooth and 3G running all day. I can't comment on others experiences but looking pretty good to me so far.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm finding the battery life great on my 4S. Then again I've only had for a couple of days. But I did notice when I upgraded my 3GS to iOS5, the battery life was significantly shorter compared to when it was running iOS4.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> Can't not an option. I work for a living need the sync of
> Emails and sync of icals. It seems odd I have to give up
> Things that worked before. Not to mention
> When surfing in 3G it heats up and drains as well.
> ...


It drained my battery until I turned it off,
Perhaps there is another way around this problem.

Or it's the way I've configured my iPhone that is the problem,
In any case, I've shut exchange off in the meantime.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Is there an app with background multitasking that is doing this? Perhaps one that needs an iOS 5 update?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hayesk said:


> Is there an app with background multitasking that is doing this? Perhaps one that needs an iOS 5 update?


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> Just got back from having my meeting an Einstein - told him the issues, said I can not find anything wrong with your iPhone after testing it.. LOL - i said I guess surfing 680 news and loosing 12% battery in front of you is normal than?
> he said lets turn off and few things.. I replied oh mean the 200 news features iOS5, i have already done that..
> can you explain why my iPhone is cooking in your hands?
> 
> ...


wouldnt it be safe to assume that the replacement phone is a brand new unit at this point?

i mean think about it...the phone is a week old. there would be no "remanufactured" units yet...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

broad said:


> wouldnt it be safe to assume that the replacement phone is a brand new unit at this point?
> 
> i mean think about it...the phone is a week old. there would be no "remanufactured" units yet...


MAYBE? - but i have still a week to return the whole unit for a new exchange.. but if I do a service swap my serial will not match the box..
plus after reading all the issues people are having.. i know now it is the OS not the phone.
so i am not going to refurb it just yet.. waiting for a firmware update.

I can not believe that the forums and other boards are a blaze with these issues and to think we have that many DEFECTIVE iPhones? that would be shocking.. that is my conclusion.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

if you have exchange emails on your iPhone your screwed..
contacts moved to iCloud
ical - left on exchange ( only option on )
IMAP ( does not support push but at least they are synced) for emails
oh well life with an iPhone


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> My battery life is brutal.. i loose 3% per min when surfing in 3G and the iPhone heats up to the point i can roast on it..
> the have disabled abled so many features of iOS5 in hopes to help battery life but what is the point. Also 3G speeds are less than 1 MB/s - or if I am lucky to even have 2G most of the time I only see rogers..
> 
> I have phone and complained - they sent a new sim and same thing..
> ...


Not sure if this article will help but the symptoms listed sound similar...

Troubleshooting a battery-sucking iPhone 4S | Macworld


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macified said:


> Not sure if this article will help but the symptoms listed sound similar...
> 
> Troubleshooting a battery-sucking iPhone 4S | Macworld


so far the iPhone is back to normal..
IMAP my emails solved my issues.. set fetch to 15mins.
iCloud and exchange emails are off.. except contacts and icals are on for both.

it is what it is..


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macified said:


> Not sure if this article will help but the symptoms listed sound similar...
> 
> Troubleshooting a battery-sucking iPhone 4S | Macworld


Nice little "System Activity Monitor" mentioned in that article,
Just bought it from iTunes and have it running on my iPhone now.

Always nice to see what my iPhone is doing in the background.


----------



## Jack (May 23, 2003)

My only real issue with the new OS and the new phone is that the push email is clearly not working consistently.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Saw on the news today that Apple is going to release an update to address the battery problem,
The iOS 5 update should be released soon.


----------

